# Ipswich Qld kayak fishing



## realxanarchy (10 mo ago)

Hey everyone, 
Just wanting to know if anyone knows any good fishing spots around Qld Ipswich


----------



## melojul88 (10 mo ago)

Hi! I'll check with my friends and let you know. In my breaks or in my free time I like to play games weblink where I can earn money)) or before going to sleep)


----------

